# Dash cam - what size SD card?



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Just about to order one of these https://joovuu.com/gb/home/92-g1w-car-camera.html but also need an SD card. Not really interested in keeping recordings for posterity, just need enough capacity to record journeys in the event of "crash for cash". I've looked at sites that explain how to calculate the recording time but I'm totally lost and confused by the explanations.

So 8, 16 or 32GB?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

32 or even a 64 GB as there are so cheap now, make sure you buy from a known source as there are loads of fake SD cards.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Wife works at Asda so might ask her to pick up a 32GB one.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

32gb in ours.

Peter


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Your link is not working but looking at the site it says it will be on stock on June 29th?


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The 32GB Class 10 card in my camera will record in HD continually for around 5 and a half hours.

I presume you've seen Techmoans review of the camera intend buying and you'll notice that he recommends Class 4 and not Class 10.
Class 4 is considerably cheaper than Class 10.

I have ordered a new Mobius camera, my old one has been on the blink for a while now, and the new camera also requires a Class 4 card rather than Class 10.

Beware of rubbish cards off the web as many are neither use nor ornament and get your card from somewhere you can easily take it back if it is in any way faulty.

PCWorld, Maplins or Tesco seem a reasonable choice but check around as prices vary considerably.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Is a class 6 that much better than a class 4?

Now confused on SD cards, especially if I'm trying to get one from a local, reputable source - Asda, Tesco, Maplins, Currys etc..


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If your camera manufacturers recommend either 4 or 6 then it seems sensible to buy the higher one unless it's considerably more money. 

In theory Class 6 should give better quality pictures but in practice you're not really going to notice much, if any, difference in performance so I don't see the point on wasting any extra money you don't need to spend.

Some cameras, but not that many, will take 64MB and 128MB cards although unless you want to record your journey from here to eternity they are probably not worth the extra cost.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Is a class 6 that much better than a class 4?
> 
> Now confused on SD cards, especially if I'm trying to get one from a local, reputable source - Asda, Tesco, Maplins, Currys etc..


Never had a bad card from this source, very helpful if you email them
Moby Memory 32gb microSD
Branded cards supplied and all mine have been either Kingston or Sandisk as in your link but much cheaper 32GB with free delivery for less than £10.
Class 4, 6, 10 etc. All to do with the speed of recording and resolution being asked for. You can overdo the class size. Some SatNav's for example may not work with faster and larger cards even because they don't need fast transfer speeds.

This link
G1WH Novatek Car Camera
suggests it uses TF cards which is just another name for microSDHC card and perhaps suggests it can use Class 10. Maybe worth waiting until the camera arrives and check the manual although your original link shows Class 4 and 6 cards which should do the job.
Speed Classes 4 6 10 explained
Probably look at Moby Memory for Class 6 or 10 microSDHC Sandisk or Kingston?
Steve

Edit: My High end Canon EOS Camera can record top quality video to a Class 4 card, but is very slow to transfer High Speed burst stills from camera to the card when shooting in RAW and JPEG format (gets there in the end!) and again takes time to display them back on the camera. All to do with the speed of the transfer of data Class 4 slower speed. The 16/32GB thing is all to do with how many images can be stored and how long you video recording can be. You'd get several hours from a 32GB at its highest resolution and many more at the lower resolutions.... So in my camera I have 64GB SDXC cards which keep up with High Speed bursts and also transfer the data to my computer quicker. You don't need this sort of speed.


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

deefordog said:


> Just about to order one of these https://joovuu.com/gb/home/92-g1w-car-camera.html but also need an SD card. Not really interested in keeping recordings for posterity, just need enough capacity to record journeys in the event of "crash for cash". I've looked at sites that explain how to calculate the recording time but I'm totally lost and confused by the explanations.
> 
> So 8, 16 or 32GB?


If "Cash for Crash" use only then these kind of cameras can be set to loop at different intervals. Usually up to 10 minute intervals. You'd need the presence of mind to stop it recording soon after a crash with the smaller capacity I guess as I think they record and save every 10 minutes until then run out of memory space and overwrite the oldest file. So choose 32GB to give more like 5 hours worth of 10 minute clips and a reminder to switch it off swop the card even after the dreaded incident has played out and everyone is safe? Often wondered if you really need 4 cameras to cover front back left and right to get full evidence!?
Be interesting to hear from anyone who has actually been unfortunate to have an accident yet able to use the video evidence? Insurance companies like you to include plans and photos with any claim, so a decent camera phone can collect the post crash images I guess.

Steve


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

boringfrog said:


> Your link is not working but looking at the site it says it will be on stock on June 29th?


I often find links don't work on here for some reason. What I do then is right click on the link & then click "open in new tab", then click on the tab & voila! I can now read the info.  
Is this a bug that needs reporting?


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

My dashcam states a maximum of 32Gb SD card.This gives me around a 4 hour loop of high quality recording before it starts overwriting the card files.I find this adequate for my needs.I have altered the dashcam settings to 3 minute time recordings which I prefer.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Class 10 32G bought on-line from cheapest reputable source , like Amazon, My Memory , 7dayshop etc


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

gj1023 said:


> Class 10 32G bought on-line from cheapest reputable source , like Amazon, My Memory , 7dayshop etc


DON'T BUY Class 10 microSD for this camera, stops working according to Techmoan's Guide
Techmoan's Review of this camera

Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Holy thread resurrection Batman!!  

I just bought a G1WH and also followed techmoan's advice so purchased a Class 6 32Gb card from a reputable source (and its a Samsung card).

Bloomin thing: asks for an SD card when you switch it on; but when the card is inserted it switches off and wont restart :evil: 

Vendors from the Far East are offering "5GBP" off to take it to my local "work shop" as they are all "checked" apparently before they leave the warehouse...yeh right :roll: 

I have lodged a complaint with Ebay so we'll see what happens!

The kit looks really good though  

Bloody annoying as I want to play with it!! 

Graham


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

Have you tried it with the SD card in before switching on?

I had a similar problem - reported to ebay, got my refund and was told to keep the camera - which then started to work...

I think the problem was due to "dodgy" 32gb cards (also bought on 
ebay...)

Ah well - win some, lose some

Cheers

Dave


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Many phones, tablets, cameras and video appliences won't take more than a 32GB card. Check first.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

HarleyDave said:


> Have you tried it with the SD card in before switching on?


Yes - it wont switch on with the SD card in as I said.

Graham


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Not an expert but I think that the class 4,6,10 etc. is only pertinent for speed of reading and writing. Not somthing you need to worry about with a dashcam

Dick


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

The card may possibly want formatting before using and you can do that with an SD Card Reader.

*Note - this poster is NOT an expert!*


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> The card may possibly want formatting before using and you can do that with an SD Card Reader.
> 
> *Note - this poster is NOT an expert!*


Oh God...why isn't life easy????!!!

Even as a non expert could you/anyone explain what this means/involves??

Graham


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

It means you need a Card Reader to format the SD Card - if you look on the Techmoan site you will find comments from other G1WH users who had the same problem as you.

There are plenty of sites, if you Google them, who explain how to do formatting.

If you're still struggling tomorrow I'll try to post how to do it in detail but hopefully some Technical genius will come along and explain better than I could.

*Note once more - this poster is NOT an expert!*


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the help - I really appreciate it

I plugged the micro SD card into my PC but it didn't pop up with any window saying what to do. I went onto a website for formatting help (2 actually, in the end) but I couldn't work out where/how to start with my PC  

Im giving up now and will try again tomorrow...

I'm getting too old for all this malarky  

Graham :sad10:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

The Class 4, 6 and 10 is significant it refers to the speed of transfer of your data (the recorded video in this case) from the device to the card. Class 10 is usually too fast for the dashcams. There is another label on the card that is also significant SDHC or SDXC and this refers to the maximum capacity the system can handle. Upper limit of 32gb for the SDHC - Secure Digital High Capacity SDXC are Secure Digital extended Capacity and to extend the capacity beyond 32gb to 64 128. Video somewhat surprisingly doesn't use as much of the sort of data pipe that sends the captured action to the storage as a fancy digital stills camera hence the fact that Class 4 and 6 cards are good enough.
After reading about the dashcams I went for 32gb Class 6 SDHC and it works in my EPRANCE Mini 0803.

If you have Windows then the Micro sdCard in its adapter is put into whatever card reader you have, open Windows Explorer, find the card. Could be shown as F: or any letter further up the alphabet than this. A: B: are for old floppy disk technology C: to be avoided at all costs!!!! D: may be a second hard drive or your DVD drive if you have one. It would appear as E: if you have two hard drives etc. My version of Windows obligingly labels my microSD card as SDHC L: as I have several hard drives C: and D: F: G: and H: and a DVD E: and a host of others! UDISK J: on the screenshot is a USB removable stick. Elements P: is an external hard disk that holds a backup of my photographs. Your system won't look this complicated I expect.

So to cut a long story short the format process via Windows is to find the SDHC card on Windows Explorer position the mouse pointer over the drive and right click whilst the pointer is on the SDHC ?: and choose Format from the options. The next Window should look like the other image attached and if not change the various options to FAT32 and format away. 

HOWEVER I think it should have been possible to use the camera to format it and if it works it is probably best to format the card again using the options on the dashcam if this reformat using Windows solves the problem of the camera not starting.
Format process if you are not happy may be best left to a Geeky visitor and definitely done best when fresh and concentrating!!

Steve

Edit The drive letters will be contained in brackets but when I looked at the post the MHF website interpreted the semi colon and second bracket as a smiley emoticon like this (L The first screenshot shows it like it is!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I cant get my PC to recognise my micro SD card (Class 6 32Gb SDHC) so I will buy another one today and try that. Despite it being a known brand (Samsung) and what I thought was a reputable vendor maybe its that that is the problem!

Great post though Steve, thanks

Graham


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I cant get my PC to recognise my micro SD card (Class 6 32Gb SDHC) so I will buy another one today and try that. Despite it being a known brand (Samsung) and what I thought was a reputable vendor maybe its that that is the problem!
> 
> Great post though Steve, thanks
> 
> Graham


Sadly of course this (a faulty card) may be the problem. It is not unknown. You can read other cards on your system I assume. The same route and select and right click gives an eject option which is the best way to remove the card safely. Best of luck.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Believe it or not but I cant get a Class 6 card in my town!

I'll buy another one off t'internet, try that and then take it from there

Graham :roll:


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

I have just bought a G1w, popped in a 32g class 10 card and formatted it with the camera, works fine.

Barry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Matchlock said:


> I have just bought a G1w, popped in a 32g class 10 card and formatted it with the camera, works fine.
> 
> Barry


I could cry.... :banghead:

Graham


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Bear in mind that the G1W is a generic dash cam so is made by various manufacturers, all Chinese, watch out for fakes though as they use cheaper chips rather than the NT96650
Being from various manufacturers the software can vary.
Mine was branded Eprance which I bought of Amazon, I just had the card kicking around so used that.

I have been out for a few short spins in the car and am well satisfied with the quality for the price although I had to fiddle with the settings to get it to work properly.

This is a youtube clip which explains the set up quite well and has an index so you can skip to the bits that are relevant.

http://tinyurl.com/mso5jkx

Barry


----------

